# Osburn G2D gas fireplace



## Kevin Dolan (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a Osburn direct vent gas fireplace and have had for about 15 years. It is a backup heat source for a summer kitchen, my issue is the 2 stage fan is pretty noisy and was wondering if anyone has one of these and any ideas on the noise issue.
Kevin


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 1, 2013)

Kevin Dolan said:


> I have a Osburn direct vent gas fireplace and have had for about 15 years. It is a backup heat source for a summer kitchen, my issue is the 2 stage fan is pretty noisy and was wondering if anyone has one of these and any ideas on the noise issue.
> Kevin


 
The main reason fans get noisy is the accumulation of dust & pet hair on the blades & axles. Have you cleaned it?


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Jan 1, 2013)

DAKSY said:


> The main reason fans get noisy is the accumulation of dust & pet hair on the blades & axles. Have you cleaned it?


Bob I have tried to clean it but will take it apart and try to do a better job. I will also look at the mounting screws. This is a Canadian made fireplace so do not know of many other people who own them.
Thanks for your suggestion and will follow up after cleaning.
Kevin


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 1, 2013)

Kevin Dolan said:


> Bob I have tried to clean it but will take it apart and try to do a better job. I will also look at the mounting screws. This is a Canadian made fireplace so do not know of many other people who own them.
> Thanks for your suggestion and will follow up after cleaning.
> Kevin


 
If it's a vibration issue causing the your noise, you can try mounting some rubber washers or tape gasket material between the blower & the mounting surface, BEFORE you tighten the fasteners...


----------

